# Your commute: Distance / Time / Bike ???



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. But its a long ride, so I am thinking if I do it I will need a faster bike.

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
2. How long does it take?
3. What style of bike (performance road, commuter, cross, mtb etc.)

Try to keep it in that order.... #s 1-3. If you want to elaborate, make it #4.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

1. 3.2 miles
2. about 15-20 minutes, I usually give myself 25-30 mins to get to work so I have time to lock my bike, and hit the time clock
3. 1995 Giant Perigee road bike (The Perigee is now a hybrid/ comfort bike... whats up with that?)


----------



## SuperDave (May 29, 2008)

1. 6.5 miles each way.
2. 18-25 minutes depending on conditions and which bike (see below)
3. I switch off between my Jamis Quest (road) and Coda (hybrid)


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

1-- 30 km to work, 20 km back home (I take different routes)

2-- 90 minutes to work, 60 minutes home

3-- I use two different bikes, Cannondale Badboy converted to single speed.This is my upright, rain/winter bike. (I ride all year). One inch tires in the summer, 2.1 knobbies in the winter. 

3b-- Second bike and the one I enjoy much more is a Kona Paddy Wagon, also a single speed. Much faster on this bike.


----------



## dumbaSS (Mar 18, 2007)

1. 5 miles each way
2. 25 minutes
3. Surly 1 x 1 mtb... fixed... with cross'ish tires


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

1. 7 miles
2. 30 minutes or so.
3. Surly Cross Check with flat bars, fenders and 700 x 32s


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

1. 15 miles
2. ~50 minutes
3. Performance cyclocross, singlespeed, and/or road bike... depends on mood, route and weather.

singlecross


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

21.3 miles to work, 21.7 on the way home. 900 feet climbing on the way in, 1150 on the way home. 
1:15 to 1:20 time.
Gunnar Crosshairs with Chorus 9, fenders, various wheels, conti tires, rack and bag/panniers (depending on need).


----------



## smouer (Mar 12, 2006)

About 17 miles to work, same route back. 

about 1:20 minutes there and about 1:10 back 

Cannondale Synapse Alloy


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

1. 10 miles to work, 12 miles going home
2. 35-42 minutes morning; 40-50 minutes afternoon
3. Road bike, DeBernardi SL steel lugged frame with Ultegra/Dura-Ace 9-speed group, Open Pro wheels; large Carradice Barley seatbag

4. Speed varies a lot depending on weather (headwinds, rain, extreme heat, etc.) and how tired I am. However, most days my round-trip commute time is about 90 minutes, not counting stops at traffic signals, etc. I treat most of commutes as recovery rides or my legs get burned out. My route is pretty hilly.

My advice would be to start out with your mountain bike, but put some slick tires on it. See how it works out for a while before taking the plunge on a new bike. I would have bought a very different style of bike rather than the one I got if I had planned to use it for commuting -- that is, one with eyelets and braze-ons for racks and fenders, longer chain stays so panniers won't hit heels, and room for larger tires.


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

1. 16 miles
2. Exactly one hour.
3. Road bike, Specialized Allez. Wish I had a cross bike with wider tires (32mm) and full fenders.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

urnicus said:


> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> 3. What style of bike (performance road, commuter, cross, mtb etc.)


1. 17 - 18.5 miles each direction (depends on route I take)
2. between 45 minutes and 1 hour (lots and lots of stoplights and traffic and crap like that)
3. Ridley Damocles


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

1. 6 miles
2. 20-24 minutes
3. fixed-gear road bike

Put slicks on the mtb bike.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

18 miles one way. Road bike. Riding to work = 1:10 ave. Riding home = 50-55 min. I don't like to arrive at work too overheated and sweaty.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

1. 12 - 14 miles
2. 45 - 50 minutes
3. Salsa Casseroll frame i built up w/ ultegra drivetrain/brakes, nitto stem/bar/rack, sks fenders and ruffy tuffy tires


----------



## PatM (Jan 28, 2004)

1 - 16 miles each way
2 - a little over an hour(lights, traffic)
3 - road bike


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

1- ~8 miles in, ~10 miles home, due to one way streets and a slightly different route home.
2- ~35 minutes in, ~45 minutes home. 
3- old Nishiki road bike (Ebay special!), with rear rack, panniers, and full fenders. 

Put slicks on the mtb until you figure out what you really want in a commuter. Braze-ons for a rack and fenders are worth their weight in gold. Big tires are good too. I've got 28s shoe-horned on it under the fenders, but would love to have room for 32s or bigger.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)? *Anywhere from 5 to 100 miles.*

2. How long does it take? *From 15 minutes to all morning.*

3. What style of bike (performance road, commuter, cross, mtb etc.) *All those plus a tandem*


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

1. ~18 miles each way w/ 800' climbing
2. :55-1:10 depending on pace
3. late 80's steel Specialized Team Stumpjumper converted to 700c wheels, 28mm rubber, with ATB bullhorn bars.


----------



## slupo (Jan 27, 2005)

1. 6.5 miles of fairly flat streets
2. 20-25 minutes
3. stock '05(ish) Jake the Snake


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

zpl said:


> 1. 16 miles
> 2. Exactly one hour.
> 3. Road bike, Specialized Allez. Wish I had a cross bike with wider tires (32mm) and full fenders.


this used to be my commute exactly, now i have a surly Long Haul Trucker and i'm much more comfie


----------



## bradfa (Dec 29, 2007)

1. 14 - 15 miles
2. an hour or so
3. cross bike (with fenders and 32mm tires)


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

1. 3 miles
2. 15 minutes
3. Giant road bike converted to a commuter.


----------



## DGK*UGLY (Jun 6, 2008)

1. 4.5 miles
2. 10-13 minutes
3. Fuji Roubaix RC


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

1. 14.5 miles.

2. Morning -- 50-55 minutes, depending upon traffic and red lights (I cross one very busy intersection that takes 3 minutes to cycle from red to a green for me if I hit it just as the light turns red). Evening -- 55-65 minutes. My morning ride has 400 feet of climbing, my evening ride has 800 feet of climbing with a prevailing headwind.

3. Lemond Poprad.


----------



## Grandpa Cramps (Jun 18, 2008)

6 Miles Dead Flat
20 mins
80's Peugeot


----------



## hankbrandenburg (Aug 3, 2007)

18 miles each way
1:10 - 1:30
Specialized Sirrus


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

8.5 about 30 min. on a fixed gear converted gios


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

23 miles, 1240 elevation gain, 1hr 30mins, on a geared plastic wonder bike.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

1. 14 KMs
2. 40 min to wok, 45 mins home.
3. Cannondale Cyclocross Disc


----------



## averen (Jan 1, 2008)

1. 7 miles each way
2. 30 minutes going to work...about 20 coming home (ya, it's a hammerfest on the way back!)
3. SOMA Double Cross, or occasionally SOMA Smoothie ES.


----------



## Brave.Sir.Robin (Jul 2, 2008)

1. 9 miles
2. 35 minutes -- depends on lights & wind direction
3. Road/touring/commuter (Rivendell Atlantis)


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

1. 13 miles each way
2. 45 minutes in, 1hour 10 minutes home (traffic, and uphill)
3. Trek 560 with rack and panniers or litespeed classic with backpack, depends on my mood.


----------



## HOOKEM (Apr 4, 2004)

thinkcooper said:


> 1. ~18 miles each way w/ 800' climbing
> 2. :55-1:10 depending on pace
> 3. late 80's steel Specialized Team Stumpjumper converted to 700c wheels, 28mm rubber, with ATB bullhorn bars.


 TC, 
How did you convert to the 700c's? I'm interested in your brake set up. do you have a pic? I have a special ed hard rock of the same vintage that is just begging for that conversion.


----------



## Spinfinity (Feb 3, 2004)

9 miles
40+ minutes loafing to work, 35 minutes home - depends on traffic
fixed gear road bike


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

1. 2.2 miles.
2. 10 to 12 minutes.
3. 1972 Raleigh Supercourse converted to ss/fixed with fenders, 700x28 tires. No rack,
goodies in a messenger bag because sometimes when the mood strikes me I take
the fixed Fuso or one of my road bikes.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Shortest possible/safest route 3.5 miles
10-15 min there, 20-25 back home (up hill on way home)
Giant FCR 3

On the way home I often add miles. I like a 8 mile route that takes me ~35 minutes.


----------



## goalie (Jul 1, 2008)

1. 10 miles each way

2. 35-40 minutes, depending on wind, snow, rain, traffic, etc....

3. Bianchi San Jose single-speed running 42x16 and 28cm Panracer T-Serv Messenger tires (Studded Nokian's in the winter), a rack, full fenders, and a folding basket on the rack. 

Fred ain't got nothing on me, especially in the winter.


----------



## stcanard (Aug 4, 2005)

1. 30 km (20 miles) each way

2. 65 to 75 minutes depending on the bike

3. Road bike or cross bike with fenders depending on the weather

I go sea level to sea level, but do about 1,000 feet of climbing in-between.


----------



## BSAMach1 (Jul 31, 2005)

1. ~7 miles each way
2. 20-25 minutes, usually faster on the way back
3. Lemond Chambery

Typically bike-commute 3-5 days a week. The other days it's "just not convenient".


----------



## mak2 (Jan 24, 2008)

1. 13.8 miles
2. 1 hour give or take 10 minutes (lots of lights and stop signs)
3. Raliegh Grand Prix

3-4 days a week, wife works same place I do, real easy to ride with her. I would probably ride eveyday if she worked somewhere else. Today it is raining, so I will ride with her.


----------



## feh (Mar 8, 2007)

1) 8.3 miles
2) 22-27 minutes
3) road bike


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

1.) 25.05 miles (one way)
2.) 1:26 - 1:35 
3.) Cyclocross - '06 Trek X1


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

1) 10.5 mi
2) 35 minutes pedaling, 40 minutes on the bike, 45 minutes from inside house to in my office
3) Single speed roadie commuter (SE Lager) or Klein Q-Carbon Race (geared roadie) if my commuter is "in the shop".


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

1. ~12 miles each way
2. ~40 min
3. Comotion Espresso - Built for racing, but now I have removable fenders and Armodillo tires, lights

4. I commute from Cambell to North San Jose, CA using the Los Gatos Creak Trail MUT, through down town SJ then hop onto Guatelupe River Trail, which turns to gravel 2+ miles before I get to work. 

I have managed to only use about 2 gallons of gas per month thanks to all the biking, partly thanks to the Honda Insight (63-70) MPG


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

1) 14.5-16.5 miles one-way
2) 45-70 minutes...ish
3) Cyclocross.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

1. 12.5 miles in, 15 home
2. 45 minutes in, 60 minutes home (up to 3X sometimes in winter. Then it becomes an expedition)
3. Road during summer, cyclocross winterized during winter


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

1. 5 miles
2. 20 minutes
3. Gunnar Sport w/ Campy Centaur Triple Group, rack and fenders

My commute is through urban Portland and is a mix of bikes lanes, residential streets and downtown. On most mornings I have the joy of mini-bike traffic jams, always makes me smile!


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

1. 13.5-15 miles on the way there depending on which route. 13-70 miles on the way home depending on which route.
2. 45-60 minutes ride time on the way in plus some stop light time.
3. Either an 87 Schwinn Super Sport or my 08 Tarmac


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*My 2 cents worth*

1. 20 feet- Laid-off ,distance to couch
2. A few seconds
3. Own a 80s Fuji and a 2004 Jamis Ventura.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

15 to work, 16 back
45 minutes in, about 40 back
Trek Pilot

I go right by LL Bean on the way home!
Wave if you see me!


----------



## tunelvision (Nov 26, 2007)

1. 16 miles one way
2. 1 hour +/- a few minutes
3. Bianchi Brava


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*commute*



urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. But its a long ride, so I am thinking if I do it I will need a faster bike.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. Short way -- 13 miles each way; lately I ride 10 miles out into the country, 10 miles back in, then proceed with my 13 mile commute across town. Get in about 45 miles a day.

2. Short way -- 45 - 55 minutes.

3. Custom built pure commuter -- Soma Smoothie ES steel frame, 10 sp. Campy, bar end shifters, bullhorns, extreme lighting, rack, trunk bag.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

3 miles each way

15 minutes or so. (its damn hilly!)

Trek 7300 FX from a few years back. Added fenders and a handlebar bag, and have some clip-on trek bags that work pretty well for the computer, packed up in cushioning foam.


----------



## superjohnny (May 16, 2006)

I ride a Surly Crosscheck about 14.5 miles each way. Sometimes I ride the light-rail in the morning, sometimes I ride in. Either way, it's still about an hour. I have about 1k ft of elevation +/- each way so it's pretty hilly.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

a) Current commute:

1. Three miles each way
2. 10 minutes or so
3. I just grab either my mountain bike or cyclocross bike. Both are overkill for the commute in their own ways, but whatever.

b) My commute over the summer was longer, and the info from it may be more helpful to you, so I'm including it.

1. 14.5 miles one way
2. 50 minutes to 1 hour. I went through the city/downtown.
3. I usually used my cyclocross bike, set up as a 1 x 9 with a 12-25 cassette and 38 or 40t ring. There were lots of steep hills that I couldn't exactly spin up, but overall it was a good bike for the commute, and I will probably use it this winter when I have to do the ride again 3 times a week.


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I have three different commutes, depending on the day of the week.

Mondays and Fridays:
1) 11 miles to the office, 17 back (completely different route to get home)
2) 40 minutes to the office, 90 minutes to get home (about 1200 feet of climbing)
3) Neo-retro '84 Guerciotti road bike with a mix of Campy Chorus and Centaur components. I've ridden each of my road bikes to work and back but decided that the Guerciotti makes the best sense for commuting.

Tuesdays, Thursdays and rainy days:
1) 4 miles to the subway, 5 miles back (take a slightly different, less steep route)
2) 20 minutes to get to the subway, about 45 minutes to get home (about 500 feet of climbing)
3) A mountain bike frame with road bike components, built out of spares and stuff laying around and was meant to be as cheap as possible because I lock this up at the station.

Wednesdays:
I drive to the subway because I have to pick up my kids from school after work and I'm rushing to get there before they start charging OT for me being late.


----------



## pedalstomper78 (Jul 4, 2007)

I know that I'm gonna catch garbage for this, but my commute is only 0.66 mi. Basically, 1k.......and that includes my driveway. Time? If I take the road bike, and "sprint" it, I can make it in 1:35. On most days, I pull out the mountain bike and just take it nice and slow. Around 2.5-3 minutes. 

Why take the road bike? Because the red of my Specialized Allez seems to perfectly match the red of the IT manager's Porsche....and they look good parked next to each other.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

1. about 5 miles, or so, each way. Mainly dirt path, some street. 
2. under half an hour
3. singlespeed mountain bike, might put taller gearing on it in spring


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

9.5 miles in, 10.5 miles back.

About 38 minutes in, 45-50 minutes back -- not sure why, but more stops on the way back, and more uphill.

Road bike -- 2001 LeMond steelie, recently repainted and rebuilt. Ride all year, typically 4 days a week, but five days usually in the drier months (such as October and November).

We have good winter weather here -- less rain than summer, no snow, not a lot of freezes, rarely in the low 20s -- but pay for it in the summer -- killer humidity, temps routinely in the 90s, often high 90s. I ride with the wife if the forecast calls for rain or a scorcher of a day much above 95F.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

1.5 miles each way. All downhill going all up going home..

6 min to work 8-10 back...

80's steel Mercier....Those 12 speeds stink on the way back up the hills...My Trek is better but dont trust locking it up all day!


----------



## cpcritter (Sep 24, 2008)

1) 17.5 miles x2
2) 1 hour 7 minutes to, 1 hour 18 minutes from. Heck of a mile long climb to begin the ride home.
3) Giodana lugged road frame, carbon fork, bull horn bars, friction down tube shift 12-speed and a post rack/bag, my work horse.


----------



## AtomicDoug (Aug 6, 2006)

*commute*

16 miles each way, about an hour each. My commute is mostly on chip and seal roads and has about 800 feet of climbing. Mostly use a carbon fiber racing bike, although today I did it on a fixed gear and it took me just slightly longer than my geared bike.


----------



## knotlover (Nov 16, 2008)

1. 14km(school), 8.5km(weekend job)
2. 40 min(school), 30min(weekend job)
3. Look KG 66


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

About 14 miles depending on the route - around 45 minutes. Salsa Caseroll set up as a commuter fixed gear with Nitto Moustache bars, fenders and a rack. Brooks B17 of course.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Regular commute is only around 8 miles each way, but I can stretch it out a bunch on the way home.

~ 25 minutes going, ~ 30 coming home (hills), depending on lights and traffic. Wish it was the other way- I'd just as soon take the downhill run at the end of the day, and it really bites starting out on winter mornings with a couple of miles of downhill before I get warmed up  

'96 Schwinn hardtail
mid-80s Miyata 710
and in a month, when the doc clears my shoulder for riding again, my still under 
construction/CL bargain Trek winter beater


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

Distance: 1 Mile
Duration: 5 Minutes
Bike: Fixed (converted 1970s Nishiki)


----------



## max hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

1. 7+ miles each way -- flat mostly, on city and suburban streets, and some nice quiet MUP in the middle. 
2. takes me 30-35 minutes
3. trek soho s with fenders & pannier, just switched to fixed for kicks.


----------



## jaytece (Nov 6, 2008)

1. 8 miles both ways
2. 25 -30 minutes
3. Road bike (Specialized Allez)


----------



## johnnydrz (May 6, 2008)

1. 20 km each way
2. about 50 minutes (each)
3. Kona Paddy Wagon SS

The streets in Montreal are bad....potholes, cracks, everything. A few icy patches this morning! Two P7 flashlights to see where I'm going at 6:00am. 

Johnnydrz


----------



## lomax (Nov 14, 2008)

1. 1.6 miles each way, so I guess that works out to a daily 5k round-trip.
2. 10-15 minutes for both. There are some big hills but I also take it pretty easy so I'm not sweaty.
3. I have an infamous low-brow road bike from e-bay... the '07 Lightning Sport from Dawes USA. It's cheap as hell and I love it. Perfect for commuting or if I get run off the road, which has happened once so far.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

1. 12.5 miles (25 miles roundtrip)
2. 1:45 to 1:50 total ride time depending on how I feel
3. Scott S30 road bike, only bike I own.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

1. 22.5 miles each way
2. 1.5 to 1.75 hours each way, depending on riding partner and wind (very windy here on Washington's Olympic Peninsula)
3. Good to somewhat crappy weather... Tarmac Pro SL. Cruddy weather... early 90's Raleigh touring bike with fenders, rack, and panniers. It put the "ug" in ugly.


----------



## BigDaddy (May 10, 2004)

1) 8.5 miles

2) 40 min going to work (I ride slow so i don't sweat much), 25-30 min coming home (I get my quick workout coming home. 

3) '01 Specialized Rockhopper Pro modified as a commuter bike 

View attachment 147859


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. But its a long ride, so I am thinking if I do it I will need a faster bike.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1. One mile.
2. 3 to 20 minutes (we switch, sometimes _I_ carry _her_...)
3. VooDooWazooCommuterCross


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

35 miles - I drive in Monday, ride home, ride in Tuesday, drive home. repeat thrus/fri

1:45 or so coming home (record is 1:30 doing a TT with a friend)
2:00 going to work

Usually I ride on a Salsa Casseroll SS. If I want to go hard or do intervals I break out the road bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

bump.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

~1.5 miles/5-7 minutes/any bike


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

About 7 miles one way. takes about 25 min or so, but it's taken up to 45 with Santa Ana winds.

the steed:











joe


----------



## seenoweevil (Feb 2, 2009)

1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
8 miles to work, same route both ways.
2. How long does it take?
32 - 45 minutes, depends on how tired I am, the wind, etc.
3. What style of bike (performance road, commuter, cross, mtb etc.)
An old Gary Fisher Tassajara hardtail mtb with Michelin country rock tires or a Novara Strada road bike with conti 25's. I work a 12 hr swing shift, so the ride home invariably takes longer!


----------



## bigman (Nov 30, 2004)

About 12- 16 miles one way depending on weather , time I have my mood etc. About 40 minutes and up.
I ride a Casseroll - fixed 48/16. With Pasella TG kevlar in 28's - they have proven to be fantastic. Nice rolling, no flats, no sign of wear with probably about 600 miles on them.

Just got a Dinnotte rear light that is amazingly bright - better afe than sorry.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

3 miles each way
15-20 minutes
Bianchi San Jose


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Killroy said:


> 1. ~12 miles each way
> 2. ~40 min
> 3. Comotion Espresso - Built for racing, but now I have removable fenders and Armodillo tires, lights
> 
> ...


I got a new commute rig that is a lot better: Raleigh One Way


----------



## bikenerd (Jan 22, 2004)

distance: 10.25 to 20-ish miles each way, depending on schedule, weather, and energy level. Recent routine is 12.5 miles to work, 17.5 home. In the dark every morning, half the time on the way home.
time:Takes about 32 minutes (10.25 miles) , to 1:05 - 1:10.
bike: 1982 Peugeot fixie conversion, Bianchi San Jose, Rock Lobster cross, a couple of Giant TCR's, 2 single speed mountain bikes - mix it up! Sometimes I go through 5 bikes in a week of commuting.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

4 miles to the train, 15 minutes
1/2 hour on the train. 
5 Miles to work 20-25 minutes. (Lots of busy intersections)

I leave the house at 4:30 AM. I would ride the whole way but its a wee bit early. 
I ride all the way home 2-3 days a week. 25 miles

Bike? SE Lager Fixed.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

24 miles riding in (I carpool home with a coworker)
One hour, fifteen minutes on a good day (I don't sweat much, but no shower here)
Kestrel 200sci

A few weeks ago, my chintzy eBay headlight fell off during its first ride, breaking into a million pieces. The second chintzy eBay headlight includes about five cents worth of electrical tape reinforcement.


----------



## Mambeu (May 19, 2007)

7 miles downhill to work. I take a longer way home (12 miles) to get some more miles in.
20-25 minutes to work, about an hour to get home.
I ride an old Panasonic converted to fixed gear:


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Someone I work with suggested this, and it has been the best idea!

My husband and I both work in the same complex (across the parking lot from each other).

On sundays, we put the bikes in his truck, and drive up to work. Park the truck. Ride home. Sometimes we plan a nice long ride home, depending.

Ride to and from work all week, but still have a vehicle parked on premises for lunch, errands, emergencies, weather, etc.

Fridays after work, we either load the bikes up in the truck again and drive home, or sometimes we just leave the truck up here for yet another week.

Having two vehicles and working in the same location lets us have the wonderful luxury or leaving a vehicle parked at work.


----------



## oops (Nov 6, 2005)

I have just under 16 miles each way.....

just under an hour into work and about an hour 20 min home

riding it on a Surly Cross Check, 700x32, messenger bag or panniers depending, fenders, lights,

the catch is this rotation I go in at 1400 and get out at 2230 and 0230 means I always go home in the dark, haven't done it yet at 0230 my wife isn't to up for that.


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

3.5 miles each way to the train

15 minutes, depending mostly on the weather

on a cheap fixie cross bike + lights, fenders, and studded tires

In warmer months I'll ride the full commute once in a while, which is 50 miles each way. For those longer rides I use a 10 speed racing bike and leave my Chrome at home -- nothing that won't fit in a jersey.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

*1. How far do you ride (1 way)?* 18-18.5 miles. Three days/week, weather permitting.
*2. How long does it take?* 55-60 minutes, depending on wind, traffic, how I'm feeling.
*3. What style of bike (performance road, commuter, cross, mtb etc.)* My new commuter. '07 BMC Road Racer:


----------



## avanry (Nov 30, 2008)

10 miles each way
40 min. to work 
55 min. on road or 120 min. road/trail to home
Roubaix elite or GT Peace 9r multi.


----------



## masongsp (Apr 30, 2003)

25 miles each way
~1:20 - 1:30
Old Motobecane converted to fixed gear - 48x16

Waiting for winter to give way to warmer temps, less ice, and a little more daylight to start up riding in again!


----------



## AWRider (Aug 24, 2008)

15 miles each way.
Takes about an hour.
Ride an '08 Raleigh Grand Prix.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Dr_John said:


> *1. How far do you ride (1 way)?* 18-18.5 miles. Three days/week, weather permitting.
> *2. How long does it take?* 55-60 minutes, depending on wind, traffic, how I'm feeling.
> *3. What style of bike (performance road, commuter, cross, mtb etc.)* My new commuter. '07 BMC Road Racer:


sweet bike! makes me miss my old "race" bike i used to commute on.


----------



## ehkim (May 4, 2008)

19 miles one way but I cycle-commute twice per week
1 hour 10 minutes
Cannondale R400


----------



## airedale (Mar 11, 2008)

1. 30 miles in and 12 miles out
2. 1 hour 45 mins in and 50 min out, however gets progressively slower as the week drags on.
3. 06 BMC SSX if it's fine 96 Colnago Masterlight if it's wet, fortunately I'm in Sydney and the weather's pretty reliable.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

1) 18.5 miles out/ 22 miles back
2) under 1hour 10mins: same time out and back
3) upper-middle-of-the-range road bike (Cervelo Soloist Team/S1 w/ Campy Centaur)
4) seems like a lot of stop-&-go traffic into work, not quite as bad on the way home; couple of hills to pull myself up both ways.


----------



## n26ryan (Dec 14, 2005)

1. 14 miles each
2. around 50 going to work; 60 going home
3. Sworks


----------



## Snufkin (May 16, 2008)

10 miles each way
35-45 minutes, weather depending.
Giant Bowery (freewheel not fixed).


----------



## Hagakure (Jul 12, 2008)

41.7 Kilometers / 25 Miles one way

https://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Airport-Commute

On this:


----------



## jaymz350 (Sep 14, 2008)

urnicus said:


> Share with me! Still have not taken the plunge myself. About to do a time trial tomorrow on my mtb with nobbies. But its a long ride, so I am thinking if I do it I will need a faster bike.
> 
> 1. How far do you ride (1 way)?
> 2. How long does it take?
> ...


1) 13 miles
2) no wind in face 45min
3) 1980's road bike
4) old centurion sport DLX


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Embarassingly.... 
I ride 3 km each way on a 1985 Sekine road bike. 10 mins going, 15 mins coming.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

5.5 miles each way
18-20 minutes depending on lights, etc
199X Trek carbon/aluminum mtn frame, all dorked out.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 10, 2005)

1. 14-19 miles depending on route
2. 45-80 minutes depending on route
3. Giant OCR2
4. Switching from a mountain bike with slicks to a road bike cut 5-10 minutes off my commute.


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

11 miles one way
40 minutes
2006 allez, performance road
Many traffic lights, plenty of traffic, many bumps, 23mm tires, 115psi, raceblades, big rucksack, sweaty back, add 10 mns forlocking bike and changing clothes. Getting a seatpost rack. Later may swap bike for something more suitable


----------



## DrTom (Feb 28, 2009)

1. 19 miles to work, 21 return
2. 1h20 each way (prevailing winds in my face on the way out, at my back on the return)
3. road bike with 700Cx23 tires, Campy 10sp. I've added fenders this spring, we'll see how that works out. Any comfortable bike will do, just get rid of the knobblies unless you've got some serious dirt to cover.


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

20.1 Miles each way

1hr 10mins 

Giant TCR 1 '06

I will start Driving to work and riding home .. then riding to work etc.


----------



## Kawboy8 (Feb 26, 2006)

1. 13 miles
2. 50 minutes
3. Cannondale HT

4am is an awesome time to ride...if you can wake up that early.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

I used to 20 miles one way but recently changed jobs and I'm 6 miles from work now, but I add miles either in the AM or PM for fun and a better workout.

1. Up to 20 miles in AM or PM, direct route is just 6 miles
2. Anywhere from 1 hour to 1:30 hours on the longer portion, 20 minutes when going direct.
3. IRO Mark V single speed, running 42:18 gearing, about to drop to 42:17 with goal of 42:16 in a few more months. Prior to that I rode a 2001 Bianchi Bravo entry level road bike. Put about 14,000 miles on it with all original components except brake pads, chain and tires/tubes.

My advice is to start off slow, 1-2 days a week, and add more days as you get your setup just right. A 20 mile one way commute is not that big of a deal once you get your setup and routine dialed in. Also depends a lot on if you have showers at work, your family-wife-kid situation.


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

1. 6-8 miles one way depending on whether I add in a little loop.
2. about 25-30 mins - lots of traffic lights, unfortunately.
3. Giant OCR3 '07


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

1. 13.6 miles
2. 54-58 minutes
3. Specialized Tricross Sport or Crosstail Expert


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

1. 3 miles one-way
2. 15 minutes
3. Surly Long Haul Trucker/XT & vintage Dura Ace brake levers and DT shifters

I commute about 4 days a week. Road tires in summer, knobs in winter. Fenders, lights etc. I can take sidewalks most of the way and can park locked 5 feet from a door with a security guard, so that is not a worry.

brewster


----------



## Pegorider (Nov 2, 2008)

7 miles
24-28 minutes
Waterford 'cross frame set up as a fixie


----------



## raypung21 (Apr 20, 2009)

10 miles
30-35 minutes depending on lights and wind
madone 4.5


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

1. 6-12 miles (routes vary)
2. 25-50 minutes (it's uphill coming home and traffic varies)
3. 2001 cdale road warrior (cyclocross frame, 28mm tires, flat bar)


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

1. 5 miles
2. 18 - 22 minutes depending on the day
3. Late '80's or early '90's Specialized Hardrock Mtn. bike I picked up on Craigslist for $50. I have spent way more than that converting it into my daily commuter (slicks, rack, fenders, frame pump, pedals, computer, lights, etc.)


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

I wonder if Urnicus is still following this thread and the replies? How are his commutes going?


----------



## BKRyan (Apr 15, 2008)

I wonder how many people's information has changed?


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

7.5 miles to the ferry then 10 miles from the ferry to my office. 
Total ride time is between 1:02 and 1:06 depending on my energy level. 

I'm riding a 2005 Redline Conquest that I won on ebay last November for $101 and built up with parts taken from my Litespeed when I upgraded to Dura Ace 10sp.


----------



## Timbuctoo (Apr 23, 2009)

1.15.5 miles one way
2. Flat bike track
3. Darwin, Australia
4. 40 minutes or there about
5. 1998 Apollo Raceline Peleton Road Bike, 7 spd RSX


----------

